# A Full Review: Ray Samuels Audio - The Protector



## immtbiker

*[size=medium]Ray Samuels Audio Protector
 Balanced Portable Amp[/size]*

 from Ray Samuels Audio Website:






  Question? How do you take a portable, semi-small rectangular box that weighs less than eight ounces, stores and outputs music of various types of file extensions, and then, takes the music and makes it sound superior than just using the built-in headphone jack?
 Answer: A brand new innovation from Ray Samuels Audio.
 Anyone that knows portable audio, has, or knows someone who has a portable amp designed and built by Ray. Ray not only designs each of his amps from scratch (sometimes they get their start on a lunch tray), but he personally chooses and orders all of the components that go into his designs down to the volume controls and each and every electron/current carrying piece of electronics.
 Ray puts his hands on every single amp he makes and sells and inspects each one that leaves his shop before they end up in the end user’s hands and ears. For example, he throws out a large percentage of the volume controls that he purchases, testing every single one, for channel imbalances and other minuscule imperfections. Only the ones that are perfect make it into a box that bears his name. The rest end up living the rest of their lives at the local garbage dump.
 Looking at the inside of each of his chassis closely resembles and reminds me of a well-oiled, highly groomed military procession. With all of the tiny and mid-sized components all standing at attention in perfectly lined rows, columns and areas of organization that scream out “attention to detail”!
 Ray started making portable amps in 2001, and each new design that has been introduced since then, have become smaller, more efficient, sound a little better, and have had some new technology to warrant adding it to the RSA line-up. From 9 volt disposables to built in rechargeable power cells to lithium technology. At a time when his competitors were offering 6-8 hour battery life, RSA was offering 50 hours. Now he claims his newer builds can be played for 8 hours a day for 8 days. His amps have enough power for a weeklong trip without having to recharge.

 A few years ago RSA offered a portable amp/dac combination named “The Predator” that changed the moveable music world, making it possible to use laptop computers as a source, for on-the-go lossless playback, that gave home CD players a run for their money. From that point on, Ray’s amps continued to get smaller, offering more features (gain switches), chassis color options and power with light indicating on/off switches.
 What more could a designer invent that would be new, un-chartered territory, while still being able to make amps that already were some of the best sounding amps in the industry?
 For the last 5 or so years, the headphone amp industry has been improving by leaps and bounds. They have been joining home audio balanced components by creating balanced headphone amps with both balanced inputs and outputs, and the small niche, or demographic of headphone audiophiles have been buying up these amps in droves along with a new breed of DIY (do it yourself) and professional cable makers cropping up, re-terminating already great headphones into tremendously great balanced headphones and their associated cables. What was missing? What else could be innovated to take portable music listening to the next generation? Any smaller and we might as well have the amps imbedded in our ear canals (although, don’t rule out the possibility of even smaller amps in the years to follow).
 Introducing the World’s First Balanced Ultra-Portable Headphone Amp:
  
*[size=medium]“THE PROTECTOR”[/size]*

 from Ray Samuels Audio website:






  The Ray Samuels Audio “Protector” is a brand new design, incorporating all of Ray’s designs leading up to modern day, with the addition of a 4-pin balanced headphone output, which will take any single-ended input and, utilizing a circuit design created by RSA which then converts the signal to a balanced one, and with the use of a re-terminated balanced headphone cable, offers all of the benefits of balanced sound in a portable package. There is still a single ended output jack for those who wish to use the amp in that mode.
 Without giving away the company’s secrets, this is achieved by taking a single-ended signal and turning it into a balanced signal.
 Taken from the RSA Website:
 “The Protector has the best fully differential input to output op-amp in the industry. It is designed to take a single ended analog input signal and splits it into two signals 180 degrees out of phase, one with the positive polarity the other with negative. Sources like, iPhone/iPod, CD player, phono stage, don’t have to be fully balanced to be enjoyed when paired with the balanced output of Protector.”
 RSA recommends between 100 and 200 hours of “burn-in” time to achieve the best sound quality and offers a lifetime warranty, which is transferable to multiple owners, so there is no risk of failure, even if you sell the amp to other people. Not too many audio manufacturers offer this option.

*Specifications*:

 -The Protector uses two “state of the art” chips, with true full-differential input/differential output, with the lowest spec’d input noise of 1nV, and 150MHz bandwidth.

 -Input impedance: 50K

 -Output impedance: 4-600Ohms

 -Frequency response: 5-25kHz

 -Each channel source around 300mA

 -1 Single Ended & 1 Balanced Output Jack

 -Battery: Lithium Ion powered. The Protector plays music 4 days @ 8 hours per day from a single charge using IEMs

 -Charging: Universal charger with LED indicating full charge.


 About the sound:
 The first time I had the pleasure of trying out the Protector, was at this March’s NYC Spring Head-Fi Meet. At first I wasn’t really interested, because even though I have some decent equipment of my own at home, and get to demo some really cool hi-end equipment, I’ve only owned components with balanced outputs or inputs, but nothing Headphone related. My balanced experiences have been limited to electrostatic setups, and my Luxman P-1 hooked up to my Meridian G08 but the headphone output of the Luxman is single-ended. Also, I did a review for Tone Audio on a balanced pair of AKG 701’s using Headroom’s balanced Desktop Amp.
 The first thing that I got to use was a pair of balanced Sennheiser HD600’s that Ray personally rewired, with an adapter that is XLR on one side and then the 4 pin connector that is the counterpart to the port that is built into the Protector amp. I have owned a pair of HD600’s since 2001, when they were the top headphones to have, along with the new Grado RS-1’s, and never really totally enjoyed them. They have a midrange darkness that has always bothered me. So even though I was hesitant, Ray handed them to me with a silly smile on his face, and I chose one of my Reference CD’s: Patricia Barber’s “A Fortnight in France” and dialed in track 9 “Whiteworld”.
 I was completely blown away. The sound that I was hearing was coming from the Senns and the little tiny box that fit in the palm of my hand? Not possible. But it was. The percussion came at me as if I was sitting right in front row center, and the reverb in Patricia’s vocals and the bass lines and rhythm guitar was one of the best presentations that I have ever heard. The midrange was exactly where I wanted it to be, and it sounded more like my R-10’s and T-1’s. I figured it was just a fluke, and inserted another one of my “go-to” discs when critically evaluating equipment, not just for average listening. It was David Sanborn’s “Inside”. David is a stickler for making top-notch recordings. He even lists all of the state-of-the-art equipment he uses to make his recordings. I chose three different songs, one of them being Bill Wither’s “Ain’t No Sunshine” which is performed by David Sanborn and his Band with Sting on vocals. Anyone who knows and listens to Sting, knows that he has one of the most unique voices around. I’ve seen Sting live twice, once when he was the lead singer with “The Police” and once, with his own band, and this was as close to what he sounds like real, as real gets.
 I asked Ray to lend me his Protector, which happens to be his own personal one, with a lot of hours on them. I own a beautiful pair of JH-13’s and UE-10’s and I had Craig from Whiplash Audio (extremely great person and vendor, as well), make me a pair of his wonderful TWag wired IEM cables. They are the best cables I’ve heard for my IEM’s and they reveal every detail you could imagine in a recording, good or bad. Craig had bought a bunch of balanced connectors from Ray and re-terminated them with the 4 pin balanced connector needed for use with the Protector in balanced mode. I obtained a cable so that I could evaluate the Protector with my JH-13’s in balanced mode (the JH-13 cable is user replaceable at the IEM end) in the quiet and solitude of my own home.
 I have used every source I could throw at it, from my iPod Nano playing Apple lossless, to my Transporter playing flac files, to my Esoteric DV-50 playing SACD (downsampled to PCM output), to my HiFiMAN HM-801 playing 24bit 96 kHz hi res files downloaded from David Chesky’s site, HD Tracks.
 This amp is unbelievable. I also used the single end output, but in truth, I have enough portable amps that are single ended, I really didn’t want to waste precious time listening to anything other than balanced.
 I rotated in a generous portion of genres, including Jazz, Classical, traditional Jazz, classic Rock and Modern Rock fusion.
 I have found that with the Protector, the JH-13’s, and the TWag IEM converted cable, that bad, overly compressed recordings, like classic rock, is unbearable to listen to. The music is just one giant mess of instruments all stepping on each other.
 With modern and traditional Jazz, the sound reproduction is beyond belief. The head stage and the air and separation around the instruments is something to be heard. The JH-13’s aren’t a particularly “bassy” in-ear, but the bass is satisfactory, and with the Protector in balanced mode, there is a subsonic feel to the bass. Listening to Hot Tuna’s, “Live at Sweetwaters”, Jack Cassidy’s bass lines and “finger over fret” sounds are so clean, I truly got chills. You can hear the round wound strings growl. It brought back images and memories of my youth, which is one of the joys that listening to music currently, has the potential to do for me. When I reach that point, which is my audio nirvana that is the dose that I am looking to be served. Unfortunately, it doesn’t happen as often as I wish it would.
 Most of the past RSA amps in the last 4 years have had that Ray Samuels house sound, which you either love, or you don’t. The Protector is an entirely different sound, which brings out the best that a headphone and a recording has to offer, and it doesn’t seem to care whether or not you are using a headphone with 32 ohms of load with poor sensitivity, or a 300-600 ohm headphone with over 90 dB’s of sensitivity.

 How does all of that great sound come out of that little box? To me, it doesn’t really matter, as long as it does.


----------



## LFF

Great review!

 If I had the money, I would have ordered one the first day I heard it.


----------



## CountChoculaBot

How does a JH13 driven single ended by a mid-high home amp (Woo6 or higher) compare to balanced protector drive? Better, sameish, slightly lower?


----------



## Skylab

Nice review. During my brief time with the Protector, I felt pretty much the same way. Mighty impressive little amp.


----------



## 3X0

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *CountChoculaBot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How does a JH13 driven single ended by a mid-high home amp (Woo6 or higher) compare to balanced protector drive? Better, sameish, slightly lower?_

 

X2.

 I am slightly interested in this unit because it's different. I've been disappointed with every portable amplifier I've listened to, up to and including the LISA III. I'm upset that I was unable to attend the NYC meet but hopefully I'll be able to borrow a balanced JH cable and try this thing out during an east coast meet in the future. I don't see myself purchasing it unless it has something to offer against good single-ended desktop offerings, though.


----------



## kunalraiker

Nice review, especially with history on RSA portable amps.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Great review immtbiker, im loving mine with balanced TWag Jh-13's as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 coming out of my dac19, ive never heard music sound this good.


----------



## vcoheda

not much into portables, but this new rsa amp sounds real interesting. thanks for the review.


----------



## Drag0n

So did you like it? Tell us how you really feel.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Nice review. You beat me to it, so maybe I don't need to review it too? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think the Protector is tuned perfectly for my balanced HD600. Like you said it does bring the mids and vocals alive, with good impact and sparkle to go along with that. It's also my favorite portable amp for my UE11Pro, which show a huge improvement when driven balanced off the Protector, with no boomy or slurred bass or recessed mids. However, I've been spending most of my time listening to my JH13Pro balanced off the Protector, as I get just a little more detail and speed from those vs the UE11Pro.

 I'm waiting for a spare cable for my HE-5, and then I'l re-terminate those and try them on the Protector in balanced mode like Skylab recommended. In single ended mode the HE-5 are just too difficult to drive properly with it.


----------



## krmathis

Excellent review. Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Sure looks like Ray have succeeded with the Protector, making it a really great amplifier in a small package.


----------



## vkvedam

Great review, thanks a lot for the priceless impressions.


----------



## Audio Addict

Thanks for taking the time to go into your personal interaction with the Protector. It is amazing how the music can trigger such memories of our youth.


----------



## jamato8

Very well thought out and written review. I couldn't agree more with your findings.


----------



## ThEvil0nE

I also have the Protector and the only mud I can sling at it is the silk screening job on the unit, it's not the best amongst Ray's lineup


----------



## Bennyboy71

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 Anyone that knows portable audio, has, or knows someone who has a portable amp designed and built by Ray.._

 

Not me - never had one, can't afford one, don't know anyone who has one.

 Question: do you get a convertor cable to plug your iem jack into to make it work with this amp? I'd wanna hope so for $450 man - thats a lot of moolah.


----------



## mesasone

Well that depends. If you just have the standard 1/8" or 1/4" stereo jack, you either need to put a replace the connector on the end of your cable (if it has 4 wires all the way to the end), or replace the cable altogether. You can then get an adapter that lets you use a standard mini-jack. Alternatively, if your headphones already have a balanced connector (2x3 pin XLR, 4 pin XLR, etc) then you could just make an adapter.

 You can of course use the amp in single ended mode, which is what I've been doing as I've been a bit lazy about reterminating my headphones and making adapters, but if you only plan on using it in SE mode then there are probably better options.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bennyboy71* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not me - never had one, can't afford one, don't know anyone who has one._

 

Excellent platitude-busting reply.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *CountChoculaBot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How does a JH13 driven single ended by a mid-high home amp (Woo6 or higher) compare to balanced protector drive? Better, sameish, slightly lower?_

 

I'd definitely say, same-ish to almost better, as long as you are talking about the entry level to higher end home equipment. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ThEvil0nE* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I also have the Protector and the only mud I can sling at it is the silk screening job on the unit, it's not the best amongst Ray's lineup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

You mudslinger, you.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bennyboy71* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not me - never had one, can't afford one, don't know anyone who has one._

 

Do you come from Planet Claire (B-52's reference)?


----------



## jamato8

I have a very fine Woo 6. It has one of the best attenuators, the Goldpoint and nonpolar Black Gates in super E configurations for the power supply. I have the best of the resistors in the signal path. The balanced Protector is more 3D and transparent.


----------



## HiFlight

In terms of dimensionality, tonal accuracy and imaging, my Protector, driving my balanced phones, outperforms my reference desk amp, a custom SOHA hybrid with blackgates and optimum tubing.


----------



## rasmushorn

Can anyone say a few word about how the Protector is driving the HD800 or Beyerdynamic T1's?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rasmushorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can anyone say a few word about how the Protector is driving the HD800 or Beyerdynamic T1's?_

 

I thought driving my HD800/Warren Audio balanced cable was slightly brighter than I prefer when using the Protector, vs something like my WA6. However, if I use my DACport or uDAC as source it tames the highs a little more and it works much better for me to drive HD800. It's perfect with my balanced HD600, JH13pro and UE11pro - the ones I listen to the most with it. I really need to put a 4-pin XLR on my HE-5 and LA7000 and try those balanced with it. I thought my Nuforce HDP DAC was making it too bright, but it turned out to be the 45 watt PSU for the HDP that was causing the issues.


----------



## Xan7hos

Nice review, I haven't really been this excited about a portable amp since Ray's Predator before the market exploded with USB DAC AMPs

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a very fine Woo 6. It has one of the best attenuators, the Goldpoint and nonpolar Black Gates in super E configurations for the power supply. I have the best of the resistors in the signal path. The balanced Protector is more 3D and transparent._

 

That is quite the endorsement. Is there anything that the Woo6 does better? I'm actually seeking an amp that does just that - better headstage, soundstage, and imaging.. I'm wondering if this will pair nicely with Grados given their forward nature and lack of a wide soundstage


----------



## jamato8

I have the HF2. I can balance them and let you know how that Grado sound is. So far everything I have changed over to the balanced mode and used with the Protector has had a larger soundstage and better controlled bass. The Woo has the nice quality of tube sound, when tubes are done right. I hate to say this, since I worked so hard on the Woo 6 and did the Pseudo dual power supply that is now incorporated into the design, but the Protector does just about everything and is more transparent. I keep going back to the 6 because I find it hard to believe that the tiny amp can do what it is doing but I end up back on the Protector. I am using the Sophia Princess rectifier in the Woo, which I prefer even over my NOS metal base GZ34s.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Well, I find the Protector (balanced) to sound closer to my Nuforce HDP (stock PSU best), and after over 400 hours I think it's still slightly behind my maxed WA6 with Sophia Princess 274b. Still, the sound from the Protector is surprising and impressive for a portable.


----------



## Xan7hos

looking forward to your impressions!


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, I find the Protector (balanced) to sound closer to my Nuforce HDP (stock PSU best), and after over 400 hours I think it's still slightly behind my maxed WA6 with Sophia Princess 274b. Still, the sound from the Protector is surprising and impressive for a portable._

 

Ok, I have to compare more. I am not sure my opinion will change though. :^)


----------



## Currawong

Nice review. I'd welcome more comparisons with other amps too, to get a better idea of how well it performs. For me, I've thought of having an ultimate travel rig, probably of JH-13s and full-sized headphones (though probably HF-2s or Symphones Magnums) and if this starts a trend of balanced portable amps, that'll be great.

 My only criticism of the review would be the "state of the art opamps" bit, which sounds like marketing copy. An update after some time listening and comparing with other gear would be great.


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's perfect with my balanced HD600, JH13pro and UE11pro - the ones I listen to the most with it._

 

My iQube and P-51 also drives the HD6X0 greatly (But neither of them can handle the T1's) - and are JH13 and UE11 difficult to drive?? 

 I am still looking for impressions from people who can tell me if the Protector can really drive full size cans in the 300-600 Ohms league. I would not be dissapointed if the Protector does not drive full size cans and I have no expectations of it being able to drive them - so I am only hoping


----------



## music_4321

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 Question? How do you take a portable, semi-small rectangular box that weighs less than eight ounces, stores and outputs music of various types of file extensions, and then, takes the music and makes it sound superior than just using the built-in headphone jack?
 Answer: A brand new innovation from Ray Samuels Audio...._

 

Wonderfully written review!


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Currawong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My only criticism of the review would be the "state of the art opamps" bit, which sounds like marketing copy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

According to RSA, these chips are brand new, and they are unlike anything previously available. They are what give it the power, the low noise, and the good battery consumption. I have a degree in electronics, but that was from the early 80's and don't really understand what's going on in them besides the basics.

 Something has to be different to be able to use them and achieve these results.
 Ray can't really participate in this thread because he is an MOT, unless someone directly asks him a specific question.
 I know the chips are pretty expensive, but then again, so is anything that is new.


----------



## mesasone

How do you know they are expensive - Ray has sanded off the markings on them.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rasmushorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My iQube and P-51 also drives the HD6X0 greatly (But neither of them can handle the T1's) - and are JH13 and UE11 difficult to drive?? 

 I am still looking for impressions from people who can tell me if the Protector can really drive full size cans in the 300-600 Ohms league. I would not be dissapointed if the Protector does not drive full size cans and I have no expectations of it being able to drive them - so I am only hoping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The Protector drives the HD600 better than P-51, which sounds good but is not loud enough and lacks impact. In balanced mode it is the best portable for HD600 that I have tried. Prior to that, the 3MOVE and Vivid V1 were the best portables I've tried for HD600. (never tried a LISA)


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mesasone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How do you know they are expensive - Ray has sanded off the markings on them._

 

Whenever I do a review, I always interview the designer or a manufacturer's representative who seems to be worth their salt. 
 And in this case, Ray went into detail how these chips are a whole new ball game, and that they are pricey.
 In other things that I've reviewed, the representative didn't know squat about their own products (these are sales people, not designers). 
 I get very disappointed that someone could sell something that they don't know anything about it.

 When I sold retail/wholesale, I used to take the manual home from each product that we had on the shelves, and keep them in the bathroom, 
 and during my daily ritual, I enlightened myself to the specs and options of everything that I sold.
 When I sold, I could tell you anything about what you were going to plunk your hard earned cash, on. Then came the invasion of 
 The Wiz and Circuit City/Best Buy, and I found that instead of being masters of one department, they walked around with a clipboard 
 and a book that had minor info about every product in the store and were jacks of all trades. 

 Not only was I educating them (did my homework before going into their store) but when they told me that I was wrong, 
 I took them over to the laptops with internet in the store, and "edumacated" them!


----------



## Robertl594

I have a serious complaint, which I will discuss in a moment but first, a little background. I have always been in search of great sounding music and have been willing to spend the money necessary to provide me with the best that I can get (within reason). I was once accused of merely wanting a sonic massage by an audio dealer back in 1977 when comparing Polk to ADS (I took that as a compliment, I know what I like).

 I recently met two outstanding gents through pure luck, Ray Samuels and Craig Sanborn. These two very talented, passionate and great guys outfitted me with the Protector with a LOD and the Whiplash Twag to go with my UE18 IEMs sourced by my iTouch. 

 I travel a lot. I spend a lot of time on planes where I am frequently forced to be around strangers who think that their conversations are interesting to others and who make sure that everyone around them can hear their meaningless and annoying noise. Either they are totally unaware or they have egos larger than mine! Thank goodness for PPSS (Personal Portable Stereos Systems)! I always have at least one iPod and UE IEM’s to help shield me from the intrusions of these loud people, plus I love music.

 I spend most of my travel time on working as there are no telephone interruptions. Great quiet personal time for me. I listen to my music while creating and catching up on my computer or reading my Kindle (another great well thought out invention. I think iPad will have a lot of catching up to do after all of the biased hype dies away).

 So here is my complaint: I have been working on planes for years, music in the background, allowing me to concentrate on my other activities. Now for the first time, I actually cannot concentrate on my work as I am now hearing music with such definition, frequency response, dynamic range and spacial presence that I am forced to listen to the music. It is a total distraction. I now actually hate landing.

 Thanks Ray and Craig for your fantastic products. I am your best walking commercial.
 RL


----------



## immtbiker

Psych!


----------



## Oomingmak

newbie question, what's the difference between balanced and normal cables/ amps?


----------



## Currawong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_According to RSA, these chips are brand new, and they are unlike anything previously available. They are what give it the power, the low noise, and the good battery consumption. I have a degree in electronics, but that was from the early 80's and don't really understand what's going on in them besides the basics.

 Something has to be different to be able to use them and achieve these results.
 Ray can't really participate in this thread because he is an MOT, unless someone directly asks him a specific question.
 I know the chips are pretty expensive, but then again, so is anything that is new._

 

Fair enough then. I know that people have been asking for years about someone making a portable balanced amp. I imagine the improvements in battery technology are also somewhat responsible for the Protector's capabilities.

 Another thing, before I forget: How well does it perform with single-ended headphones? Though I imagine owners will mostly avoid using it this way, there are times where we might want to, such as with headphones we can't or don't want to re-cable.


----------



## nc8000

Single ended it is still a respectable amp but I'm pretty sure that there is better value for money out there if single ended is the sole concern (in other words some cheaper amps can provide the same level of quality for less money)


----------



## immtbiker

I agree with nc8000. There's a lot of competition in the single ended world, especially at that price.
 As I stated in my review, I spent very little time with the single-ended output, since I have more 
 SE portables than I can shake a stick at. It really did not hold any interest for me. I was focusing 
 on the balanced output.

 I still have the amp, so i can try it with my JH13's, in a single ended termination. One thing that I 
 can say with absolute certainty, is that this amp, and the chips used, will not give you the RSA house sound. 
 It's totally different. If that is what you are looking for, then Ray offers a plethora of amps to accomplish that feat. 
 This is the first balanced amp by Ray and that is where I put 100% of my attention towards. I listened to the 
 single ended port with my JH-13's in single mode for grins and giggles, but my thought on the subject, is, 
 that if they are not running balanced, why not buy any of his other offerings that doesn't have the balanced 
 circuit built in and save some money.


----------



## Currawong

My reason for asking is that sometimes I borrow headphones or try them in the store. I used to take a Corda Move along with an iPod for this, as headphones are demoed here from headphone distribution amps, which is far from ideal. In both cases, of course, they are only single-ended. I've had the same thing come up with the Phoenix as my main amp and have compared it single-ended to other amps so that when I do borrow headphones, I know what I'm missing, or not. There is the possibility I might want/need a readily portable headphone rig soon so I'm just being curious. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oomingmak: A normal amp amplifies the singnal, which is sent through the headphones/speakers, then, because electrical currents travel in a loop, returns from both left and right through the common ground (which is just a wire, essentially). In a balanced amp, the signal return is amplified as well, so you get double the voltage swing. There are other benefits, such as the separate signal returns instead of one common ground. For example, imagine a single person with a saw versus two people using a large 2-man saw, one pushing while the other pulls.


----------



## wolfen68

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I listened to the 
 single ended port with my JH-13's in single mode for grins and giggles, but my thought on the subject, is, 
 that if they are not running balanced, why not buy any of his other offerings that doesn't have the balanced 
 circuit built in and save some money._

 


 If someone wants a good SE portable...but thinks they may move into balanced someday...than this would be the amp to get. It allows you to grow/upgrade in the future. 

 Also, it isn't that much more than his other high end offerings...so if someone is worried about cost, they're probably looking outside the Ray Samuels line anyways.


----------



## saisunil

I had Xin Ref to compare Ray's Protector in "Single Ended" mode.
 I love Xin Ref - it is the best portable headphone amp I have heard (thankfully, I have not heard too many 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. During brief listening session - I thought that Ray's Protector surpassed Xin Ref. It is hard to compare in show conditions ... so take it with grain of salt.


----------



## mrarroyo

saisunil, which version of the Reference do you have? Thanks.


----------



## saisunil

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_saisunil, which version of the Reference do you have? Thanks._

 

 It was the one with 200 hours battery life ...


----------



## warp08

RWA Super iMod->RSA Protector->Whiplash TWAg Balanced Recable->JH16 Pro...Yummm! 

 So I got my Whiplash Protector terminated TWags yesterday. A long, long time ago (what, two weeks), when I tried the JH16s with the single-ended Whiplash cables, I simply could not imagine that they could sound any better. At that time I was using the RSA Predator and the ALO RX. Both fine amps. Then Craig has the nerve to send me the balanced version and my Protector is far from burned in, only about 25 hours out of the 200 hours recommended by Ray Samuels.

 Yes, there are those experts who claim there is no benefit in using a balanced op-amp design such as the Protector when you are feeding it from a single-ended source, such as the iMod or even James' priced HifiMan. Yeah...right! Even out of the box, new amp, new cable and new IEM, some of the benefits are immediately obvious. I did not think the quality of bass experienced from a properly fitted JH16 Pro could be beaten, especially when recabled with a TWag. I did not think the instrument separation, mid- and treble refinement and extensions could be improved in a portable gear any further. I was wrong. All I needed is an RSA Protector with a balanced TWAg. There is now a definite subharmonic to Bella Sonus and Blue Stone tracks that wasn't there before. Diana Krall seems to be in the room with me (I wish). Need I go on? I did not yet experience a definite enhancement in soundstage, partly because I did not test reference recordings emphasizing this quality, and the fact that I have a lot of burn-in to do. So, these are just some very initial impressions. But yes, even the best can get better..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Word to you vallet!


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *saisunil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It was the one with 200 hours battery life ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

There were a few of those, he made it up to version 5 in four variations: A through D. Thus why I asked.


----------



## Young Spade

Very nice review man. I've read a lot of short snippets about this amp but nothing as detailed as this. In the future when I inevitably pick up some customs with a balanced cable (I say inevitably because I come to these forums every day lol) I'll definitely pick this amp up.


----------



## immtbiker

Thank you, kind members.


----------



## FortisFlyer75

Hi guys,

 I am soon to get either the JH13 or 16 pros soon with a twag cable and will be using it with my desktop amp (Naim Headline with Nap SC power supply if anyone knows it!) and i know after a while of listening to it on my Naim in comparison to just solely from my dap (currently Sony X series) i will be looking at my first porta amp to match my desktop amp sound with my dap.

 Which brings me to my main question which i just want know if i can have the twag for my JH pros with the viablue jack at the end still and have an adapter for it to go in for the balanced socket into the Protector? 

 If this is possible would there be any sound degradation using an adapter?

 As i have heard that regular changing of the ear terminal ends on the JHpros can work the ear piece connection loose over time so a balanced adapter connector would be the perfect solution as i don't want to find out how resistant my JH ear connectors will be when i get them by repeatedly doing an Ikea resistant test on them by keep chopping and changing cables when swapping between SE amps and the Protector with my JHpros.

 I might be wrong and sorry for the naivety in advance as the technical side is not my strong suite with amps but the Protector does not have a digital volume control like the Shadow for example, is there a reason the Protector doesn't if so? or is it a case of it can not with it having a balanced configuration? 

 From the enjoyable read so far i have experienced i get the impression with the Protector with it having a good presentation with mids that seem to stand out, does the Protecor have a fairly neutral, balanced signature about it as i am trying to gauge if it has a dry, dark or warm side to it's SQ at all if any?
 Can anyone just elaborate a little more on the signature the Protector has?

 Only ask as i was looking at my first portable amp a year ago (ironically) in the RSA P51 mustang, but got a new dap instead and now with the JHpros on the horizon i have being looking at SE amps again in the TTVJ Slim (heard is fairly warm, tube like sound), ALO RX or Pico Slim, but the benefits of going balanced intrigued me with the Protector and i am looking for an amp that can just replicate the music with a neutrality about it without too much discoloring the Sig in any way but still be quite dynamic in it's response.


 If it help's in any way i am currently loving the sound of my K702's with ALO SXC cables through my Naim amp, which i know might not be to well known to you guys with the amp i have, but love the neutral stance this combo gives me at the moment.

 I am sure looking forward to this leap in SQ quality soon with the JHpros as they are, let alone a porta amp that can sound as good as a good desktop, the mind boggles with the size factor of the Protector also! lol

 Has anyone heard the Protector with K702's out of curiosity?


----------



## Jalo

Hmn, if you like neutrality, sounds like you are a JH13 guy as oppose to JH16 even though everything I've read says the JH16 doesn't color the other frequencies that much.

 As for Protector connection, it all depends on how much you are using the JH13/16, if it is more than 50% of the time with the portable set up, just go ahead and terminate the TWag in balance protector connector and order an adaptor from a female balance protector connector to you home amp. This way, you will get the best sound out of the Protector when use it in portable settings. 

 Furthermore, even if you make an adaptor from the viablue jack to the balance protector, you are still listening to it single ended. There is no point of doing it because you can just plug the viablue into the mini se output of the Protector but you miss the whole point of getting the protector this way. 

 As for the reason that the Protector does not have a digital volume control, please read the MOT thread on the Protector and get it straight from the horse's mouth.

 The balance Protector does not sound dry or dark.

 I am familiar with all these parts as I have the protector and the TWag and the JH13. It is a nice package.


----------



## FortisFlyer75

_*Hmn, if you like neutrality, sounds like you are a JH13 guy as oppose to JH16 even though everything I've read says the JH16 doesn't color the other frequencies that much.*_

 Thanks Jalo, Hopefully i will find out on April 30th when i finally get to go to my UK JH dealer to demo the 13 & 16's and make my choice and get my ear impressions done and get the order in pronto! 

 Although i stated i do prefer the more balanced neutrality type of SQ i have sold my Shure Se530 & Senn IE8's recently to help fund my grand adventure i am left with a pair of jvc fx500's whilst in my "transition phase" to my JHpros and the fx500's are the most heavy bass in an iem i have experienced and am enjoying them as much as my Senn IE8's in many ways that where twice the price, i digress there slightly as my point is i may just like the 16 sound perhaps if i am liking the low deep bass of these fx500's, all though i am under no illusions of grandeur that the quality of the 16 bass will be a galaxy apart to the fx500, but the natural depth and layering albeit not always controlled tight enough bass, but for a $130 pair of iems is quite an achievement although the trade of for this bass is they do cloud and recess the mids to the point it really bugs me!


_*As for Protector connection, it all depends on how much you are using the JH13/16, if it is more than 50% of the time with the portable set up, just go ahead and terminate the TWag in balance protector connector and order an adaptor from a female balance protector connector to you home amp. This way, you will get the best sound out of the Protector when use it in portable settings.

 Furthermore, even if you make an adaptor from the viablue jack to the balance protector, you are still listening to it single ended. There is no point of doing it because you can just plug the viablue into the mini se output of the Protector but you miss the whole point of getting the protector this way.*_

 This is a tricky dilemma for me as A) i am do not know for sure how long the gap between me getting the JHpro with my twag and the Protector will be if i do, and B) i will in certain circumstances still need to go portable without the amp with the need for the jack into hp socket on the dap.

 I think i see what you are saying about the last paragraph there you have stated, just thought i had read somewhere that whiplash was doing an adaptor without the need for retermination of a standard twag with viablue jack, but most probably read that wrong in my infancy of learning about the wisdom's of going balanced on here! as your point does obviously make sense reading that out aloud, bit of a doh! moment i feel
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_*As for the reason that the Protector does not have a digital volume control, please read the MOT thread on the Protector and get it straight from the horse's mouth.*_

 Managed to track down that thread if i have the right one started by the man himself and a few pages in even though an interesting read that thread, there is a lot more technical talk than i am comfortable with
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 As long as it just sounds damn good at the end of the day that is all that matters, it was just after seeing a lot of amps including the Shadow start to have digital volume control it perplexed me a bit, but now know the reasons as to why Ray has not gone that route.

_*The balance Protector does not sound dry or dark.

 I am familiar with all these parts as I have the protector and the TWag and the JH13. It is a nice package.*_

 Ruling out a dark or dry sound moves me a step nearer this amp, i am sure if i do go this route by what i have read i would be pretty happy with that combo setup of the JHpros which are well renowned for sounding good anyway without a twag cable let alone a balanced porta amp such as the one Ray is making so really cannot wait to see when all those ingredients are put together and hear what magical sound would greet my inner hollow chamber of a head through entrance of my pink lug holes will be like!? 

 Just think i will want & need to use my JH pros with twag in SE mode with other sources at times which makes it a bit tricky in this respect, maybe i will have to bite the bullitt and when i get the Protector amp get another twag cable and have it balanced and just be very carefull swapping them over on the JHpros between the SE twag and a balanced twag cable! 

 Thanks Jalo, much appreciated the direction through the forest as i cannot see the trees!


----------



## Sonic 748i

Nice review!


----------



## gsawdy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*[size=medium]Ray Samuels Audio Protector
 Balanced Portable Amp[/size]*

 Most of the past RSA amps in the last 4 years have had that Ray Samuels house sound, which you either love, or you don’t. The Protector is an entirely different sound, which brings out the best that a headphone and a recording has to offer, ........​_​
​
​


I've never heard a RSA amp but I've seen many references to the RSA "house sound" by many, many members. Would you try to elaborate on what is this sound--although often spoken of, no one goes further to say what it is. Does Ray send out the death squads to get those who spill the beans? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And of course the follow up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, would you please try to specify how the Protector is different?

 TIA, George​


----------



## immtbiker

I can't tell you or else I'd have to kill you.


----------



## gsawdy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I can't tell you or else I'd have to kill you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

But you'd have to find me! I'll take the risk. BTW in my location that mass is short for massassipi--just to help you out.
 George


----------



## Sonic 748i

My guess is that the RSA sound has a slight emphasis in the bass with a relatively flat midrange and treble.


----------



## FRGus723

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FortisFlyer75* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi guys,

 Which brings me to my main question which i just want know if i can have the twag for my JH pros with the viablue jack at the end still and have an adapter for it to go in for the balanced socket into the Protector? 

 If this is possible would there be any sound degradation using an adapter?

 As i have heard that regular changing of the ear terminal ends on the JHpros can work the ear piece connection loose over time so a balanced adapter connector would be the perfect solution as i don't want to find out how resistant my JH ear connectors will be when i get them by repeatedly doing an Ikea resistant test on them by keep chopping and changing cables when swapping between SE amps and the Protector with my JHpros._

 

Hey Fortis,

 I just ordered a balanced TWag from Craig and he sells an adapter (which I bought) that is an RSA female balanced connector to 3.5mm Viablue. So you can just leave the balance cable on your JH Pros and then when you want to use single ended on another amp use the adapter cable to plug RSA male and female together and that is terminated with regular headphone jack. 

 My concern was spending the money on a cable I could only use with the Protector but now this gives me more flexibility.

 Hope this helps
 FRGus723


----------



## nc8000

That's also what I got


----------



## FortisFlyer75

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FRGus723* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey Fortis,

 I just ordered a balanced TWag from Craig and he sells an adapter (which I bought) that is an RSA female balanced connector to 3.5mm Viablue. So you can just leave the balance cable on your JH Pros and then when you want to use single ended on another amp use the adapter cable to plug RSA male and female together and that is terminated with regular headphone jack. 

 My concern was spending the money on a cable I could only use with the Protector but now this gives me more flexibility.

 Hope this helps
 FRGus723_

 

Cool, cheers FRGus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, thats made my day, music to my ears you could say!

 Is the adaptor still small enough it would be alright for if i had the viablue jack adaptor in my pocket plugged into my Walkman whilst on the go?


----------



## FRGus723

I'll have it next week and let ya know. I think nc8000 has it as well maybe he can comment


----------



## FortisFlyer75

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FRGus723* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'll have it next week and let ya know. I think nc8000 has it as well maybe he can comment_

 

Thank you, await your impressions.....


----------



## nc8000

This is what it looks like. I have only used it as a stop gap with the D10 until the Protector arrived.


----------



## FortisFlyer75

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nc8000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is what it looks like. I have only used it as a stop gap with the D10 until the Protector arrived.









_

 

Thanks nc8000
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 good photos there.

 I think going by that it would be okay in a pocket with just a dap and wandering if that in my jean pocket on the move if the balanced plug connection into adaptor part would get snagged and come out whilst on the move or not?


----------



## nc8000

If anything is going to part it will be the 1/8" that will come out of the dap. And the wires/soldering will also break before the balanced plugs part, they are very well stuck together.


----------



## travisg

I have the same adapter for my iPhone and it's great.


----------



## IceClass

Is there such a thing as a balanced cable for the UE Triple Fi?


----------



## DC5Zilla

I don't think any vendor offer that option but I think you can easily terminate one into balanced setup


----------



## nc8000

Would the JH TWag cable fit perhaps ? I know the Westone ES cable does but I'm not sure it the pin size and spacing is exactly the same as JH


----------



## nc8000

I have noticed that the Protector is rather sensetive to rf noice. I have a panasonic dect cordless telephone and if the Protector is within about 3' of the phone or base station there will be noticeable noise getting worse the closer the amp gets to either. On the other hand cell phones do not seem to get caught by the Protector. This did not happen when I was using the iBasso D10. Anybody else notice this ?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nc8000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have noticed that the Protector is rather sensetive to rf noice. I have a panasonic dect cordless telephone and if the Protector is within about 3' of the phone or base station there will be noticeable noise getting worse the closer the amp gets to either. On the other hand cell phones do not seem to get caught by the Protector. This did not happen when I was using the iBasso D10. Anybody else notice this ?_

 

My D10 is more sensitive to my iPhone than my Protector, but I haven't had my Dect home phones close to my amps so I don't know about those.


----------



## nc8000

Yes the D10 picks up my Iphone but not my dect phone. It is the opposite with the Protector. I guess it has to do with at what frequencies the different phones operate


----------



## Robertl594

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nc8000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

Perfect! Thank you. Been working with Craig and now have 2 balanced TWags. Great guy. Now all I need is a second Protector. Trying to figure out how to burn in two set ups with only one amp. Hmmm?!?
 RL


----------



## OPTiK

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nc8000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes the D10 picks up my Iphone but not my dect phone. It is the opposite with the Protector. I guess it has to do with at what frequencies the different phones operate_

 

I've had an iphone around me that was on edge and it was interfereing with my protector. Aside from that I rarely hear interference. I always keep it in the bag though so I might line it with some emi protection to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## jamato8

Listening to Jackson Browne's new CD, "Love is Strange", in the lossy format from a web site and using the balanced Protector out of my Mac I am amazed at how good the sound is. Excellent depth, dynamics and imaging and this is from a lossy format on the web. Great stuff!


----------



## Mchielll

Sorry if it's already in this thread, but I didn't have engough time to read it 
  I'm planning to buy the RSA protector amp. I want to use it with my Ipod touch (i have the DT 770 Beyerdynamic headphones).
  My question is: will it sound better if i use the amp with my headphone and ipod if the music is lossy? Or does it only when it is lossless?


----------



## warp08

Quote: 





nc8000 said:


> Would the JH TWag cable fit perhaps ? I know the Westone ES cable does but I'm not sure it the pin size and spacing is exactly the same as JH


 

 It is not a seamless fit, but for testing it'll work.  The pins don't go all the way into the TF10 shell.


----------



## wolfen68

Quote: 





mchielll said:


> Sorry if it's already in this thread, but I didn't have engough time to read it
> I'm planning to buy the RSA protector amp. I want to use it with my Ipod touch (i have the DT 770 Beyerdynamic headphones).
> My question is: will it sound better if i use the amp with my headphone and ipod if the music is lossy? Or does it only when it is lossless?


 


 While lossless files will prove the best ultimate sound quality, my experience has been that my lossy file listening has improved with every upgrade I ever invested in.  I don't know why the Protector would be any different.


----------



## Mchielll

Quote: 





> While lossless files will prove the best ultimate sound quality, my expereince has been that my lossy file listening has improved with every upgrade I ever invested in.  I don't know why the Protector would be any different.


 
  OK, thanks, now i know it's worthwhile buying it!


----------



## St0mpb0XXX

hi all, im from malayia and im always noob for the audiophile area. really sorry about my poor in english language.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  this thread are related to the portable amp which produce by RSA. i've read almost review about this amp, and i understand about the sound but relating the sound to the typing expression here are very subjective. correct me if i'm wrong. as we all know, the amp function is to enhance/improve the sound. whatever branding u choose, the reason is '1', to improving the 'sounds'. but, *NOT *the entirely ie/hphone in the market out there are suit with any of branding amp right? there are too many factor related to produce a rich sound, such as cabling quality, driver of the ie itself, EQ config, sound card processing by our media player, and many other things (just google it). for the genre of music, im a big fan of *Satriani & Andy Timmons*. in my collection, the sound from the entire album are mostly 320kbps. its very near to the FLAC quality (base on my sounding experience). the guitar tone, effect, bass punching, widening instrument are the important aspect to me. *CREDITS FOR THIS GREAT MUSICIAN!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
   
  in my country (Malaysia), the entirely gear especially headphone, ie, amp, are very expensive due to gov taxes. i dont really care of it as much as i can get whatever gears that i want. recently, i've got a new pair of shure SE530PTH and connected to the android phone (sensation xe) which have been upgraded the OS using a custom rom (guided from xdadevelopers). im concern about music and sounding but this phone did a very-very great sound with my pair of Shure's. no wonder because this phone are actually the 1st model that HTC launching with Beats (Monster) company and the the sound i expected are good enough. at the beginning, when i'm using the standard EQ from this phone, the sound from SE530 are very suck. really suck!. in my mind 'this is a great Shure's i ever had, but why?'. then, i've read some user experience in many forum, someone had told to used an application called 'Poweramp Pro' and i'm currently using this app untill now. the sound that produced by this app is bypass the current config from the standard HTC sound enhacement setting for beats audio. the sound are very details in many aspect such as the clarity of the treble, bass, virtuality soudstage (widening), and vokals. it's balance at all. as i know, every ie/hphone has the limitation but when we used the amplifier, it gives more variety of sounds that produce by the ie/headphone.in other word, it gives more energy improvement to that ie/hphones. in some cases, the amp are not really needed because when using the amp, it will give back a poor sounding. at this point, i really dont understand why. i need someone guide me to this issue. at now, i'm really enjoy my sound from my phone thru the SE530. love it damn much!
   
  fyi, i'm getting this RSA model for enrich my sound experience. important question here, does this amp improve a lot with my shure or just a little bit? can i have a quick brief? ~ijustcangetenough...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  thanks all, once again, sorry for the bad english..


----------



## Windquest

While there were a lot of great reviews of the Protector in 2010, there has been very little said about this well built device.......does that mean that there are better amp/dac units today and probably cheaper?  Did we move on and left the protector behind?  Since I am one that is looking for a semi portable setup, the protector and a Macbook Pro links like a great setup for ciems.....but is it. 
  
 I maybe looking at yesterdays news...or maybe todays great find.  At nearly $500, I could buy a Fiio X5 with a E12a amp interconnect kit and be up to date and completely portable.  I welcome your thoughts
  
 Henry


----------



## joven2468

windquest said:


> While there were a lot of great reviews of the Protector in 2010, there has been very little said about this well built device.......does that mean that there are better amp/dac units today and probably cheaper?  Did we move on and left the protector behind?  Since I am one that is looking for a semi portable setup, the protector and a Macbook Pro links like a great setup for ciems.....but is it.
> 
> I maybe looking at yesterdays news...or maybe todays great find.  At nearly $500, I could buy a Fiio X5 with a E12a amp interconnect kit and be up to date and completely portable.  I welcome your thoughts
> 
> Henry


 
 Yeah I'm interested to find out too. Are there better amps out there already? The earlier posts are all from 2010 to 2012... my goodness.


----------



## immtbiker

So many new innovations in balanced amps since then.


----------



## joven2468

Ok, after using the Protector's balanced output with my DP X1, I would dare to say that

1. The resolution is definitely better than the dpx1's default balanced output.

2. The spatial imaging and transparency rivals that of the AK380's.


----------



## facethemusic88

joven2468 said:


> Ok, after using the Protector's balanced output with my DP X1, I would dare to say that
> 
> 1. The resolution is definitely better than the dpx1's default balanced output.
> 
> 2. The spatial imaging and transparency rivals that of the AK380's.



joven, may i ask what iems or headphones are you using in this setup? thank you.


----------

